
Coinlaunch using kubeless solution - runseb
the ICO platform coinlaunch is using the kubeless serverless solution
======
runseb
[https://coinlaunch.co/](https://coinlaunch.co/)

[https://github.com/kubeless/kubeless](https://github.com/kubeless/kubeless)

[https://twitter.com/rUv/status/952706110632480768](https://twitter.com/rUv/status/952706110632480768)

------
ruvnet
We're using kubeless for our API interface to Ethereum, connecting to ENS,
Web3js and TruffleJS.

